# Munch's 2am antics



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Mostly he lets me sleep now, but sometimes...


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is a fireball at 2 am! I feel sorry for you but it was pretty cute, he wanted to play! That is why my husband doesn't like the cats in the bed. They won't wake me up, they wake him up. I guess they think he is more entertaining in the middle of the night.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

What a pretty cat. I close my bedroom door and let the kitties have the rest of the house to create havoc! And when I wake up there is evidence of the night time crazies!


----------



## queen34 (Aug 30, 2013)

He is really cute. He reminds me of my kitten. He wakes me around the same time.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Ya, Munch is my little nut lol. Like I said, we've mostly got this under control now, but he was crazy last night! Lol he makes me laugh tho, so it's all good


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh my gosh, that is Nala exactly. Except the tree where she chases her tail and subsequently bonks her head is downstairs, not in the bedroom where she plays hop on pop over and over. Love it.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Glad I'm not the only one with a cat who chases his tail and bonks his head lol... he fell off of his tree last night while playing that game too! He's a nut!


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

Munch is adorable and just as bonkers as mine. we have midnight mad antics too.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Those dang tails!


----------



## Heckle& jeckle (Feb 16, 2013)

Reminds me of how my two nuggets were when they were kittens . We would all settle down to finally go to sleep and they would literally fly off of us while chasing each other threw the house we got all messed up for awhile lol. I'm just so glad they don't do it anymore and we're passed that 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Awww, he's like "wake up lady, it's playtime!" One of mine does that every once in a while, then he'll normally get up in my face and paw me and meow. :|


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

oooo! I don't miss those midnight youngster antics!! I LOVE my sleep and thankfully they do to! I caught Lacey chasing her tail this AM. First time I'd seen her doing that! It's hilarious to watch!


----------

